
Reconstructing Journalistic Scenes in 3D - Impossible
https://rd.nytimes.com/projects/reconstructing-journalistic-scenes-in-3d
======
billconan
this looks very cool. but my experience with photogrammetry is pretty poor.
The reconstruction seems to be noisy.

